# I Love My Cockapoo....



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just looking at Lola and remembering her puppy months and how precious they were. Then seeing such a change in her the last 2 months in how she's becoming more calm, settled and super obedient. Makes me appreciate her all the more and hope that she knows how much we love and adore her. All the effort in training is paying off.. she understands so many things, probablymuch more than we know. Also having another dog in the house (looking after a friends lab who is lovely and obedient) has made us appreciate Lola all the more - with her amazing personality and loving nature - she really is a great dog. She is just fabulous. She has her barky moments, jumps up on visitors and licks a lot but its her way of communicating. She chatters and chirps all day long and it's so cute, I wouldn't change any of her quirks! 

Anyway that's enough now.. I'm just having a sentimental moment. Can't wait to do it all over again... I will make sure we give little Nina all the love we've got!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh lovely post Ruth ... 

I am feeling soppy tonight too .. as I love ILMC and the fun we all have on here, it is fab at the moment on here


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe! that is lovely...I am sure miss lola knows just how much she is loved!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Awww so lovely Ruth  I have those moments on walks - watching her walking round, exploring, but always checking I'm there. Watching as she grows and discovers new things and thinking "I've given her the opportunities to explore all these places" 

So proud of how she is growing up  I hope she continues to as your lovely Lola has. How lovely that you can do it all over again with gorgeous little Nina, and we can all be with you the whole way along!

X


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw lovely  they are just the best little friends ever! Could not ask for a better companion, everything I want & more x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Just looking at Lola and remembering her puppy months and how precious they were. Then seeing such a change in her the last 2 months in how she's becoming more calm, settled and super obedient. Makes me appreciate her all the more and hope that she knows how much we love and adore her. All the effort in training is paying off.. she understands so many things, probablymuch more than we know. Also having another dog in the house (looking after a friends lab who is lovely and obedient) has made us appreciate Lola all the more - with her amazing personality and loving nature - she really is a great dog. She is just fabulous. She has her barky moments, jumps up on visitors and licks a lot but its her way of communicating. She chatters and chirps all day long and it's so cute, I wouldn't change any of her quirks!
> 
> Anyway that's enough now.. I'm just having a sentimental moment. Can't wait to do it all over again... I will make sure we give little Nina all the love we've got!


Ruth the only thing wrong with this post is a total lack of lovely Lola Bear pictures... I know there have been pics on other threads.... BUT


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Having Nina will amplify that love! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

ILMC is great at the minute.. It's amazing how you can form a bind/friendship with so many people without meeting them. Thanks for all your support too! It's greatly appreciated xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Over kill... Blame Marzi!*



Marzi said:


> Ruth the only thing wrong with this post is a total lack of lovely Lola Bear pictures... I know there have been pics on other threads.... BUT


Ok Marzi... You asked for it! A selection of my faves...









































































First groom..


















First Christmas jumper.. Scandinavian fleece!













































First day ever out to play on the grass in our garden.. She came in pulled her blankey out of her crate and was making her way to me when she crashed out on the spot...









Oh gosh... I love this one...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Having Nina will amplify that love!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Eeeeekkkk I can't wait!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So thank you!
She looks absolutely lovely in every single one


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> So thank you!
> She looks absolutely lovely in every single one


I know!! Haha!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor little Nina, she has a very tough act to follow... just as well we already know that your heart is big enough to love her too


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Poor little Nina, she has a very tough act to follow... just as well we already know that your heart is big enough to love her too


Awwww thanks Marzi! Loving Nina is going to be VERY easy... She is AMAZING! I hope Lola looks after her!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

They are precious every single one of them. I do sometimes wonder if its just coincidence or do poo's have a special 'something' that casts a spell over us  Lola is so beautiful, and Nina will compliment her so beautifully, really can't wait for the photos. Lucky lucky you


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, those pictures! She looks so gorgeous in every single one  Amazing to see the change in her from a puppy. 

And so exciting to get all that again with Nina  Do you know what day you will be collecting her? I suspect it might be the same weekend we get Cora? I might need some virtual handholding from a second time poo owner!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lola is a very lucky girl and Nina will have an amazing mommy and a great big sister. She is a very lucky girl I can tell you have a great love for your dog and I'm sure she knows it!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Love those photos! I love that we all love our cockapoos so much!


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

Lovely pictures her ears and beautiful!! You are really lucky!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It is lovely when they grow up and you see what a great dog you have! All the little teething problems have ironed out and you are left with a wonderful dog who is a true and important part of the family  
Great post!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DebsH said:


> Oh, those pictures! She looks so gorgeous in every single one  Amazing to see the change in her from a puppy.
> 
> And so exciting to get all that again with Nina  Do you know what day you will be collecting her? I suspect it might be the same weekend we get Cora? I might need some virtual handholding from a second time poo owner!


Yes the last weekend in July. It's very very exciting! You will be great.. As Karen said all the little teething problems iron out in the end. I don't think there's such thing as a bad cockapoo... Ours are all gorgeous with lovely personalities. Who ever said animals don't have souls? Ppppffffff!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lola is beautiful and her colouring is stunning.
It's true our poos have an aura that makes people love them.
Whenever we go for a walk it takes ages as most people want to stop and make a fuss of Poppy. It makes you proud to have them in our lives.
Yesterday whilst walking her along seafront a couple who had a daughter who was blind asked if she could stroke her. Poppy who usually gets excited just let her pet and fuss her. The look on that girls face was priceless. I walked away and the windy weather made my eyes water. Precious Poos:ilmc:


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Just looking at Lola and remembering her puppy months and how precious they were. Then seeing such a change in her the last 2 months in how she's becoming more calm, settled and super obedient. Makes me appreciate her all the more and hope that she knows how much we love and adore her. All the effort in training is paying off.. she understands so many things, probablymuch more than we know. Also having another dog in the house (looking after a friends lab who is lovely and obedient) has made us appreciate Lola all the more - with her amazing personality and loving nature - she really is a great dog. She is just fabulous. She has her barky moments, jumps up on visitors and licks a lot but its her way of communicating. She chatters and chirps all day long and it's so cute, I wouldn't change any of her quirks!
> 
> Anyway that's enough now.. I'm just having a sentimental moment. Can't wait to do it all over again... I will make sure we give little Nina all the love we've got!


Ruth,,every thing you have said about Lola.is just like ginger, she jumps up on people and i can't seam to make her stop, and she will lick every thing from your feet to your ears and if you are holding anything she will lick that also.,and then she will sit in front of me or my wife and talk to us .she will jabber away and if you keep talking back to her she will just keep jabbering away.i just wish i could under stand what she is saying ,because she is so serious when she talks.well every time i look touch pet or talk to ginger i get sentimental i don't know what it is that makes people love cockapoos so much, but what ever it is i am glad i got it .when i hold her in my arms it is just like all the happiness of the world are mine


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> Ruth,,every thing you have said about Lola.is just like ginger, she jumps up on people and i can't seam to make her stop, and she will lick every thing from your feet to your ears and if you are holding anything she will lick that also.,and then she will sit in front of me or my wife and talk to us .she will jabber away and if you keep talking back to her she will just keep jabbering away.i just wish i could under stand what she is saying ,because she is so serious when she talks.well every time i look touch pet or talk to ginger i get sentimental i don't know what it is that makes people love cockapoos so much, but what ever it is i am glad i got it .when i hold her in my arms it is just like all the happiness of the world are mine


You made me cry! But you put it so well, they are amazing:ilmc:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Here here lumpy xo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe lumpy...so sweet. I feel the same way

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sugarlump loved your post. I know how you feel. Today when I walked Molly in the park there were lots of people cause it's the weekend. She was bouncing around everywhere wanting to see everyone and anything that moved. She made people smile old and young. A lot of people stopped and patted her and said how happy she was and asked what kind of dog she was. She brings happiness wherever she goes which I love. She makes me happy too! 

A little kid wanted to pet her so I said be careful she jumps so I held her harness and he patted her and then thanked me. His mother smiled.

Molly doesn't talk but she is such a happy puppy so on one can hate her and even people that are not big dog fans pat her! She brings out the best in people  I love my little Molly


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

When I first read this thread, I swore someone was reading my mind because I think that every day. I think my friends think I'm silly but I would rather stay home and hang out and play with these two than go out and see some of them. I even have a no breakfast or dinner rule as those times are set aside for my poos. It's wonderful and a little scary hearing how so many of you seem to love your poos more and more as time passes on as I can't imagine loving the two of them even more. 

But I also think it's about you all and I'll even give myself a bit of a pat on the back, as I truly believe that their poo potential is achieved when they have the best poo parents. And based on the advice and stories I have gotten and heard, you all are really great dog parents. I couldn't believe it when we met a poo during our trip that was not just awesome. Then I met her mom and I understood why. It made me sad because I know how great these guys are in terms of socializing with other dogs and people and this poo was anxious and unpleasant toward both dog and human. Again, a reflection of the owner as she was one of the few people they have avoided and I tried to avoid too. But it's nice to hear stories and see pictures of how wonderful these members of our families are.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Renee..you have to talk to her to get her to talk to you ,when she is sitting in front of you and you know she wants some thing ,,ask her softly what she wants and keep ,speaking softly to her and be loving about it ,just keep doing it and i;m sure that she will answer you, and then you will know how much a puppy can really love you,, it is the best thing i ever heard .believe me it can and will happen


----------

